# Mustard!



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok I did a search and we didn't have a mustard thread yet so I figured that I might as well start one up. 

Are there any other mustard lovers out there? Next to hot sauce, mustard is easily my second favorite condiment. I think that any given fridge needs to have at least 3 types of mustard. I usually like to have some sort of Dijon, a Creol / Spicy mustard, and some sort of Honey mustard. I usually end up having a couple more (hot dog mustard, horseradish mustard, mb a second kind of Dijon, etc... you can never have too many).

I can't say I have a favorite, but perhaps some of you guys do... in which case I'd like to hear about it.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Im totaly loving Boars Head Deli Mustard. Its amazing! But It just barley surpasses my love for standard old Frenches hotdog mustard.


----------



## Galaxie_xl (Oct 21, 2007)

I thought this was appropriate for the new mustard thread.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Galaxie_xl said:


> I thought this was appropriate for the new mustard thread.


HAHAHAH I HATE MUSTARD WATER!!!!!!!! :gn:gn:chk


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Classic yellow is by far my favorite condiment. I especially love it with soft pretzels.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Classic yellow is by far my favorite condiment. I especially love it with soft pretzels.


Hell yea! Soft Pretzel with salt and mustard. THE best combo ever!


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

I really like the Stone ground deli mustard with horseradish.:dr

I like it extra spicy


.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Spicy is good! Is ther a Hot sauce thread?


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Did someone say mustard?!?!?!?


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

send me a baggy full lol that looks great!!!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Mustard! woo woo


----------



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

One of my favorite mustards is Maille dijon.

Great on turkey sandwiches!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Pomeroy mustard is the king. Ceramic jar with a red lid. Make sure to leave at room temperature.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Everybody knows you want some beaver on your weiner!

PS - The stuff is really tasty. I like their whole line of stuff, and they're right here from Oregon.


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Theres a winery in upstate New York, Canandaquia (I think) that makes their own "house brand". It's a jell type of yellow mustard. I'd eat it on everything. Saltine crackers or Ritz are the best. Don't quote me but I think the winery is called Arbor Hill.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

My favorite is Sierra Nevada Stone Ground Porter.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

jquirit said:


> Everybody knows you want some beaver on your weiner!
> 
> PS - The stuff is really tasty. I like their whole line of stuff, and they're right here from Oregon.


I've had some of the Beaver Mustards before and I agree that they are very good.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I am a fan of Loewensenf Extra Sharp. Just a little bit on a brat goes a long way.

My favorite sandwich mustard is Woebers Extra Spicy. A close runner up is Guldens Brown Mustard.

I absolutely hate regular mustard.


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

I love both the Mr. Mustards. The Hot and the Sweet/Hot.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Apparently , I'm a mustard slut myself ! My sister lives in Vancouver WA , so I've had the Beaver Honey - real good . There are only 5 in this photo but I recently finished off 2 other jars so they will be replaced soon . Can't remember the actuel names , 1 was in a small beer mug and the other was in a white glass jar , both came from Riekers Deli (German Deli) .:chk The Zaydas is a local made and real hot , good on pretzels and dogs . The Emerils is my fav on a hot dog , nice and spicy . The Guldens is for liverwurst sandwiches . The Lowensenf is for bratwurst . The Frenchs I put out for parties for those afraid to try something new . Anyone ever try the Honeycup honey mustard ? Good on sourdough pretzels .


----------



## pmwz (Aug 9, 2007)

Bubba -NJ said:


> The Lowensenf is for bratwurst


The Loewensenf in the picture looks to me like the sweet Löwensenf for Weißwurst (Bavarian veal sausage). I prefer the spicy Löwensenf for regular Bratwurst. Löwensenf is definetly my favorite mustard. The mustards that i tried in us were to mild to me.


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Keene's is by far my favourite.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keen's


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

JMAC said:


> I love both the Mr. Mustards. The Hot and the Sweet/Hot.


Another vote for Mr. Mustard. The hot one specifically, because mustard must be hot. Mr. Mustard fits that bill and isn't expensive as a lot of the others out there.


----------



## jack7382 (Mar 11, 2008)

if you want a spicy yellow mustard, it is really hard to beat Colmans english mustard! It rocks


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Right now I have Sauer's yellow, some traditional dijon for sauces and vinagrette, horeseradish dijon for sanwiches, sweet-hot stone ground for cheese and crackers, inglehoffer wasabi mustard (hot hot hot).... only 5 kinds, I must be slipping.

One thing, I find most store brand mustards are just fine and very comparable to name brands... aka rhymes with grey poupon. Why pay $4/jar for something that is worth $1.50...

I second Gulden's, and the ingle sweet hot for pretzels.


----------

